# Businesses for sale in Cyprus



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

hi can anyone point me in the right direction where i can look at businesses for sale need to do it over internet, just want to get an idea as to whether this is an option for us I am still in the UK just want to try and guide an ide whats there and the price Wife is a teacher but dont think that option is going to work out so looking to see if there is anything we can do that will work for us and maybe she can do some private teaching as supplement
thanks in advance


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You could try Cyprus property for sale, seafront properties, luxury investments in paphos, limassol, famagusta, larnaca, nicosia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hi,

Take a look at this website which specialises in businesses for sale

Businesses For Sale in Cyprus | Buy a Business for sale in Cyprus on BusinessesForSale.com

I don't know anything about them but it will you give you an idea of the sort of thing that is out there

Veronica


----------

